# Trying to replace mole phases blinders with LEDS



## ATLLITEPRO (Jul 21, 2013)

The company I work for is looking to replace their mole lights with LEDS pretty soon. Does any body have any ides who to go about this using LED fixtures?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Are you asking about concert lighting?


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

You mean like the ones they used in this music video?


----------



## ATLLITEPRO (Jul 21, 2013)

BBQ said:


> Are you asking about concert lighting?


Yes I just did a concert with yes and they used two downstage right and left its ussually used when the performers says is everybody having a good?and as the crowd screams they light ul.i aldi heard thst these are the same lamps that they use to land aircrafts.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

ATLLITEPRO said:


> Yes I just did a concert with yes and they used two downstage right and left its ussually used when the performers says is everybody having a good?and as the crowd screams they light ul.


In that case I would say you are at the wrong forum.

Lighting design here is about homes, offices, schools etc, not entertainment lighting rigs.



> i aldi heard thst these are the same lamps that they use to land aircrafts.


Actually they are the lamps used on aircraft like headlights 

They are 24 volts and are put together in series so you can run them at 120 volts. 

But modern shows are using LEDs for them now


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Sorry, 28 volts. 

http://www.bulbamerica.com/osram-sy...r:adType=pla&gclid=CI3e_K29wrgCFdCY4AodXn4AdQ


----------



## ATLLITEPRO (Jul 21, 2013)

BBQ said:


> Are you asking about concert lighting?


Yes about concert lighting


----------

